# New Forum Member - Greetings from North Yorkshire!



## PAGAN (8 mo ago)

Hi all, Thanks for having me! Have been dreaming of owning a Mk1 TT for the last 24 years and finally got my wish! Found a lovely 2002 Mk1 225 BAM S-Line Quattro in Avus Silver - love her to bits already & have already personalized plates (early fathers day pressie!)

Looking forward to learning all about her & potential mods and remaps.

Just need the petrol prices to come down now!


----------



## BRapTT (9 mo ago)

Welcome and great looking TT 👍🏻


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
2 nice pics.
Hoggy.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi, Welcome, great looking TT


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## dennis3258 (8 mo ago)

Hi there, welcome, and what a beautiful example you have.
Enjoy the car and the forum.


----------



## Garry_78 (8 mo ago)

Nice car 👍


----------

